# Identify this fish



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Sorry about the quality of the pictures, (I'm looking to get a new digital camera) These are about 2 inches in length and they change colors. The white is not really white, more yellow or orange. They are quick shy hiding most of the time and have fairly flat bodies. They look very pl*co like, but I'm not sure where to start. I'm not sure what they are. They called them African Butterflies. Any ideas?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

My bet is that it is either a Tiger Pleco or a Butterfly Pleco...do you have a closer pic, and a side profile? :?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you tried planetcatfish's forum and Cat-elog yet?


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

I've looked at the cat-elog, but I really don't know. They could be clown or butterfly, but its hard to tell. I didn't try the forum, its worth a try. I'll try to get better pictures, but my ancient, cheap camera isn't really up to the task.


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, those fish are hard to take pictures of. I think more that they are butterfly plecos, if they stop disappearing when they go on the gravel(very good at blending in). Its pretty neat how they can change colors.


----------



## jeff_corwin (Mar 20, 2004)

well its butterfly pleco and its one of my favourite pleco. You can find them at plantas, Gan or kingfisher


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, I moved them out of quarentine and I rarely see them now, but when I do they are sure pretty. I think they must of been stressed because they are sure showing their colors now. I believe them to be Butterfly plecos and they are sure a nice little fish.


----------



## Falstaf (Mar 22, 2004)

Well i'm a Pleco collector and for me it looks like a Clown Pleco, these guys are very shy and mostly seen at night or when lowering the tank lights. and NOT recommended for planted tanks, they tend to destroy plants, they are algae eaters so if kept on a wafer diet they will leave the plants alone.
http://species.fishindex.com/species_3812panaque_maccus_clown_pleco.html


----------



## Kongo (Apr 15, 2004)

It looks like a Peckoltia pulcher to me.

Picture of peckoltia pulcher on this link:
http://spazioinwind.libero.it/ilmiositoweb/loricariidi/page9.html


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like Zonancistrus (Peckoltia) pulcher to me. Can he change colors rapidly?

It's pretty common in the aquarium shops, sold as everything from "Flat-Headed Butterfly Pleco" to "Tiger Peckoltia".


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

They can change colors fairly quickly. I've been trying with my new camera to get a better picture, but they hid alot of the time.


----------

